# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم BB5 Easy best Dongle تحديثات :  Infinity-Box Nokia [BEST] v1.68 Download all nokia firmware from BEST software direct

## mohamed73

*BEST v1.68 released* 
-  *USB flashing improved*
    WP7x flashing revised 
- *Service operations improved* 
     PM operations revised. Added PM erase option. Triggers also work (Skip/Only)
    RPL operations revised on all platforms
    Flash Reading revised for XG213/XG618. Now more faster. 
- *UserData operations improved*
    Fixed PhoneBook operations on some S40 phones
    Improved S40/XGold Forensic mode 
- *Navi base updated. Added all latest Wp8x and Asha products.*
   Internal Download Manager added
   Allow load files directly from sw
   Auto creating all dirs, fix files and e.t.c. 
   Resuming supported
   Filter improved
   Added PR_region info for N9 firmwares (in PC/Region ta8-)
   Improved stuff files detection ( skip eMMC/MMC )
   Stability improvements
   Some bugfixes 
- *Other*
  Ini updated. Added new WP8x and Asha products
  Stuff files updated
  GUI changes and fixes *
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## hakam85

مشكووووور

----------

